# Eye injury from not wearing safety glasses



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Just got back from the eye doctor because I did something stupid. I usually wear safety glasses in the shop, but I didn't this morning. I got a tiny wood chip in my eye because I was not wearing safety glasses when .. *taking my shirt off!!* (calm down ladies, I am happily married)

Today is trash day. I wanted to get all the shavings out so I bagged them up and brought them to the tree belt. Some got on my shirt of course. When taking it off to shower - BAM - a small walnut chip landed right in my eye. Despite my best efforts all I could do was make it worse. 3 minutes and 40 dollars later, my eye doctor was able to remove it and made sure I didn't scratch up my eye too badly.

I swear I have the worst luck!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You can not possibly wear safety glasses when taking your shirt off to take a shower…Not wearing safety glasses is the shop is another story. You were fortunate that no further eye danage was done and fortunate that your eye doctor only cost $40…I guess you can never ever be too careful.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Bad luck indeed on that one


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I know, and this is the irony. I have very good insurance. And I do wear double eye protection any time in the shop (I wear glasses and I use goggles over them), Triple eye protection at the lathe and free hand routing with a face shield over my goggles/glasses.


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

That sucks. I like to use a plastic bag on my head at all times to make sure nothing can ever get in my eyes. I usually pass out after 3 minutes and wake up in a hospital, but nothing has ever gotten in my eye.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

What do you mean you where not wearing your safety glasses when removing your clothing, that's insane.

Here are some other tasks in which you should be wearing proper safety equipment 
Wear hearing protection while extended periods with the wife. 
When the wife is an elevated anger state (most likely from wearing your hearing protection for too long), a face shield would be advisable.
nitrile/latex gloves and respirator or air mask when dealing with kids, especially babies still in diapers.
Respirator when visiting with father, or grand father .. toxic fumes can be generated at alarming rates.

I hope this helps 

-jeremy


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's just unlucky. Glad the eye is alright.

I am fortunate enough to be married to a nurse, anytime I get anything in my eye she irrigates it, though it's always accompanied by a lecture about wearing safety specs.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am also married to a nurse. After several unsuccessful irrigation attempts, she suggested I make an appointment. It also doesn't help that I turn into a 4 year old girl when anyone tries to touch my eyes.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Did they give you that eye dope in the hospital Joe? Doing demolition ive hit the ER a number of times for stuff in the ole eyeballs, the worst ever …. fiberglass dust. Felt like someone dumped hot sand behind my eyelids.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes. Believe it or not, the numbing eye drops are basically cocaine. I'm assuming that's why I didn't get to take any home.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Let's just be thankful that it didn't cause you more damage to your eyes.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh…........the old plastic bag routine…......
Tried that on my ex wife. Didn't work. (Just jokin'.)
Just when ya try to be carefull.
Hope all is well.
Bill


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeremy, you forgot to include a cup for when your wife is in an elevated state of anger-just ask Mr. Bobbit!


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Stuff Just happens…... I don't wear eye protetion unless it is at the grinder, or I am cutting anytype of steel or need to get the ones out with the bifocals which by the way are pretty darn handy…..


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm glad there was no permanent damage. My eyes are bad enough as it is.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I know the feeling. I got a small piece of steel in my eye from welding 2 years ago. Pulled my hands out of the gloves and scratched my eye after I was finished, and a piece got stuck. That was not fun to get removed. Had to get it dug out with a needle.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

We have several eyewash stations at work and they bottles have expiration dates on them.

I've managed to intercept one on its way to the trash and keep it in my shop with the first aide kit.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

It isn't really fun when you remove small piece of steel in your eyes. And I was wondering how bad did your eyes get when that piece of steel got stuck in it?


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

We had an edict at the last place I worked that you had to wear safety glasses any time you were walking around outside, due to the high amount of wind, and thus particulates flying around. Within the first week, we had a person end up with something in their eye….while they were wearing safety glasses outside. Even funnier, that person was the head of the safety department that issued the new rule.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Bummer ! In Canada you could have seen your Doc for no additional charge . . .


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, but you would have had to wait 2 weeks for an emergency appointment


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Kookaburra 1, Canada 0


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

nwbusa, your avatar is the Maple Leaf of the Canadian flag. lol


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Here in canada, At the general doctor, you don't pay a cent 
All covered by OHIP in Ontario


----------



## MichaelT77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I once removed my safety glasses so I could see what I was doing. About two seconds later, I got hit between the eyes by a hunk of wood with a nail point protruding from it. Didn't hurt my vision, but it did result in a stream of blood running down my nose. What did I learn? Not much.


----------



## amplifiednation (Aug 27, 2012)

Great to hear you are OK! I don't think that could have been avoided…but at the same time I bet you never do it again!!

Cheers!


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

/looks at avatar…. WTH?? How did that get there??


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't be shy if you want to change your avatar. lol


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, when I had the eye numbing drops put in, my vision dropped to about 20/15, but after I healed I went back to 20/10 like normal.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Joe, I was covered from head to toe in sawdust today. I remembered your story. I closed my eyes when I took off my shirt. That's my new procedure. Sorry for your pain brother.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Smallest things can cause the most damage. Glad to hear no permanent injury


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

$40??? You got off cheap. Eye and hearing protection are a must in the shop. You incident was rather unusual. Glad you are OK. 
A few years ago, I thought I would have a healthy lunch and decided to make a salad. While cutting the lettuce, my left thumb jumped under the knife blade and received a deep cut. My wife came from work as I couldn't get it to stop bleeding (she works about 2 minutes from the house). Cost me three stitches and $310. I could have gone out to eat and saved money! She does all the cutting now.


----------

